

Towards creating a perfect international flight search experience on the iPhone - surdattack
http://blog.cleartrip.com/2013/03/18/solving-international-flights-for-iphone/

======
healthenclave
ClearTrip has always kept design and UI/UX at their highest priorities. And it
shows in the app..

Recently used and was amazed at the ease of use and clarity... Job Good Guys
!!

~~~
surdattack
Thanks. Glad to hear.

